# Upcoming Concerts



## xtsho (May 21, 2019)

Just bought ticket for Disturbed


----------



## xtsho (May 21, 2019)

Also going to:

Judas Priest June 22nd

Jeff Lynn ELO June 29thh

Iron Maiden September 6th

There are a couple I might go to as well. B-52's, Incubus, and a couple others. Santana, ZZ Top and Cheap trick, etc... I'm disappointed Steely Dan isn't coming back to Portland. They're hitting a few cities across the US but not Portland.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (May 21, 2019)

Should be fun. Are you going with a lot people?

I'm looking at tickets to a festival called BottleRock coming up this weekend. There are also a bunch of great events happening at the Golden One Center in Sacramento, including Jeff Lynne with ELO. I saw the B-52's in Vegas, their Love Shack made a huge impact on me growing up. I used to play this a lot in my car cruising with friends:


----------



## too larry (May 21, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Also going to:
> 
> Judas Priest June 22nd
> 
> ...


Those should be some good shows. Hope you enjoy. 

There are a lot of pro's to working nights and weekends. Going to lots of shows is not one of them.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (May 21, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Just bought ticket for Disturbed





too larry said:


> Those should be some good shows. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> There are a lot of pro's to working nights and weekends. Going to lots of shows is not one of them.


Aww that's a bummer.


----------



## too larry (May 21, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Aww that's a bummer.


I've been to two shows in the last 4-5 years. But then I'm in the garden everyday while the rest of the world it at it's desk. It's a trade off I can live with.

Saw Robert Earl Keen and Tab Benoit. Musical styles very far apart, but both are bands I like a lot.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (May 21, 2019)

Tab Benoit seems pretty cool. Thanks for sharing. 

I love the upbeat music and have participated in a various fundraisers for community groups in the area.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 17, 2019)

Priest this Saturday Portland Oregon. I'm going to lose my voice.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 16, 2020)

Steely Dan just announced a North American tour that kicks off right here in my hometown of Portland Oregon June 2nd at the Memorial Coliseum. Steve Winwood is the opening act. When they came in 2018 the Doobie Brothers opened for them. 









Steely Dan and Steve Winwood Plot North American Tour


Steely Dan and Steve Winwood will unite for a North American summer tour in 2020.




ultimateclassicrock.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)

That should be a great show.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 16, 2020)

too larry said:


> That should be a great show.


I'm going to find out. 

They were great last time I saw them in 2018. I'm hoping for a repeat. Although I'd rather see the Doobie Brothers again instead of Steve Winwood. At least I won't stress out if I'm late to the concert. I don't know if I can sit through an hour of Steve Winwood. He's a good musician but I only like a couple of his songs. His music isn't "Cool" like Steely Dan's.


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I'm going to find out.
> 
> They were great last time I saw them in 2018. I'm hoping for a repeat. Although I'd rather see the Doobie Brothers again instead of Steve Winwood. At least I won't stress out if I'm late to the concert. I don't know if I can sit through an hour of Steve Winwood. He's a good musician but I only like a couple of his songs. His music isn't "Cool" like Steely Dan's.


I've never seen Steely Dan or Steve Winwood, but I so the Dobbie Brothers several times in the late 70's early 80's.


----------



## xtsho (May 19, 2020)

Well damn that covid can burn in hell. I had great seats to the Steely Dan concert that won't be happening because of limits on large gatherings. First level front row. It sucks. I have a friend I got a ticket for. His favorite band is Steely Dan and he's never seen them. I swear he had tears in his eyes when I told him after the fact about going to the Steely Dan concert when they came here before and he missed it. I bought 3 tickets for this concert and one was for him. He sure was bummed when I told him the concert wasn't happening.

Covid burn in hell


----------



## Don_Sequitor (May 19, 2020)

Can't wait to get back to work.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Well damn that covid can burn in hell. I had great seats to the Steely Dan concert that won't be happening because of limits on large gatherings. First level front row. It sucks. I have a friend I got a ticket for. His favorite band is Steely Dan and he's never seen them. I swear he had tears in his eyes when I told him after the fact about going to the Steely Dan concert when they came here before and he missed it. I bought 3 tickets for this concert and one was for him. He sure was bummed when I told him the concert wasn't happening.
> 
> Covid burn in hell


Foreigner has decided to carry on with their reunion tour planned to begin at the end of May. Temperature checks will be done before allowing ticket holders inside.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 20, 2020)

A friend called first week of February and surprised us with tickets to Incubus/311 for late summer. Sweet bro! Can't wait to see you.

Well, fuck me!


----------



## Gemtree (May 21, 2020)

Seeing Tech N9ne, Krizz Kaliko, Rittz, and King Iso in October.


----------

